# New lady here :d



## Anjula (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey everybody!Im new here so I decided that it would be nice to introduce myself.I love meeting new peopleand expand my horizons also Im quite good cooker and volleyball player.I like sports and fashion.When it comes to music I dont have fav kind of ,but mostly Im listening to reggae music,rock 'n' roll,old rocks bands and nice chillin tracks.Im a dancehall dancer and I can say that Im good at it  I love men with nice soft bodies,big butts and beards.I like shy gyus  I am a terrible optimist most of the time I walk charged with positive energy and I love sharing it with word.

About my body, hmm Im 5'4 and about 140 lbs so Im quite
chubby but Im on a diet :d

ps I love pics !


----------



## topher38 (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad to meet you, hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 28, 2010)

I already welcomed you by PM but there's no harm in welcoming you here too...

Welcome to Dimensions! :happy:


----------



## SanDiega (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to dims! Always good to know there is another FFA out there. I love Poland by the way, I stayed in Torun and Hel for a few weeks when I was younger and I never forgot how lovely it was.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 28, 2010)

Dobriy Dien! Welcome to DIMS! You'll find lots of lovely folk here...


----------



## Anjula (Nov 28, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> Welcome to dims! Always good to know there is another FFA out there. I love Poland by the way, I stayed in Torun and Hel for a few weeks when I was younger and I never forgot how lovely it was.



Hel is only about 50km from my city :d


----------



## sloboy302 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 28, 2010)

You're beautiful. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Anjula,

Welcome, beautiful pics by the way.


----------



## MaybeX (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## JBfromNH (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the group and lovely photos!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome, new lady.

Who is beautiful.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 28, 2010)

hiya! i've never been to poland but i am polish! thanks by the way for generating all of those stereotypes that haunt me...


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 29, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Hey everybody!Im new here so I decided that it would be nice to introduce myself.I love meeting new peopleand expand my horizons also Im quite good cooker and volleyball player.I like sports and fashion.When it comes to music I dont have fav kind of ,but mostly Im listening to reggae music,rock 'n' roll,old rocks bands and nice chillin tracks.Im a dancehall dancer and I can say that Im good at it  I love men with nice soft bodies,big butts and beards.I like shy gyus  I am a terrible optimist most of the time I walk charged with positive energy and I love sharing it with word.
> 
> About my body, hmm Im 5'4 and about 140 lbs so Im quite
> chubby but Im on a diet :d
> ...



Welcome to DIMS:blush:


----------



## Anjula (Nov 29, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hiya! i've never been to poland but i am polish! thanks by the way for generating all of those stereotypes that haunt me...



what do u mean ?:>


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't like this thread because the bookshelves are missing . . .


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 29, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't like this thread because the bookshelves are missing . . .



Same. But her eyes are gorgeous!

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 29, 2010)

When I read dance hall and shy guy I immediately thought of: Diana King - Shy Guy.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2010)

Well check you out... looking all fancy. Hope you have a rad time lady.


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Anjula said:


>



Welcome to Dims. That mini-skirt pic is quite appealing and you fill it out just beautifully.

And you're not "quite" chubby -- you seem to have the right curves in the right places.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 29, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> When I read dance hall and shy guy I immediately thought of: Diana King - Shy Guy.



I love this song!


----------



## Vageta (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the board. Chesh!


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 29, 2010)

Anjula said:


> I love this song!



It's a guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## escapist (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to dims, and well the FA in me says you look perfect don't diet!

(unless of course you feel like you really have to)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 29, 2010)

OOOOoooo new person welcome to Dims you have great pics very beautiful. Another FFA is always awesome! And pshhh you don't need any diet missy.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 30, 2010)

the purple "crapped in my pants" smiley got attached to my above post, unless it was me drinking and typing again. Sorry Anjula, what I meant was this: 

View attachment smiley.jpg


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the site


----------



## thekidstable (Nov 30, 2010)

What a beautiful face. I could stare at it for hours.


----------



## Xevoxify (Dec 1, 2010)

You're really pretty and very photogenic.


----------



## CBV_5150 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there pretty lady!


----------



## Anjula (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank u guys so much! Ure very sweet and nice !!
Btw I'm not photogenic, believe me :happy:


----------



## Tad (Dec 2, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Thank u guys so much! Ure very sweet and nice !!
> Btw I'm not photogenic, believe me :happy:



Well, perhaps there are another 1000 photographics where you don't like how you look, but in all the photos you've posted here, you come across very well....so you sure look photogenic from here!


----------



## Xevoxify (Dec 2, 2010)

Tad said:


> Well, perhaps there are another 1000 photographics where you don't like how you look, but in all the photos you've posted here, you come across very well....so you sure look photogenic from here!



I agree 100%


----------



## vinarian (Dec 3, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Thank u guys so much! Ure very sweet and nice !!
> Btw I'm not photogenic, believe me :happy:



+rep for being very photogenic


----------



## Riller (Dec 3, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Btw I'm not photogenic, believe me :happy:



People that are photogenic almost never think they are...My guess is thats one of the reasons why they ARE photogenic...


----------



## Anjula (Dec 3, 2010)

Riller said:


> People that are photogenic almost never think they are...My guess is thats one of the reasons why they ARE photogenic...



No, it's just because I ook in the mirror and think-wow, look niexle. then someone makes me a picture and the first thought is "damn look tragic!"

:happy:


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 10, 2010)

Aaaaanjula! Welcome to Dims!! First thing - You are SO gorgeous, and I'm sure all the men on here couldn't be happier to see you join up.

Secondly - Dancehall dancer???? That's AWESOME! I absolutely LOVE dancehall and have as long as I can remember, catching it in the early to mid 90s on obscure late night music video shows. I was hooked.. Anyway, I've been DJing for years now, and although Hiphop/House/Pop pays the bills, I have a soft spot for the moments when I can really please the party AND myself with some rough and sexy dancehall joints. Bliss! 
Definitely drop a line sometime - we should totally chat it up. I've got to know more about your dancing, and you in general (cuzzzz mi pree de gyal Anjula - get me thinkin she real nice. Dis big bwoy wan find out!)  lol


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 10, 2010)

Would eat a plate of kielbasa (smoked) in front of.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Hey everybody!Im new here so I decided that it would be nice to introduce myself.I love meeting new peopleand expand my horizons also Im quite good cooker and volleyball player.I like sports and fashion.When it comes to music I dont have fav kind of ,but mostly Im listening to reggae music,rock 'n' roll,old rocks bands and nice chillin tracks.Im a dancehall dancer and I can say that Im good at it  I love men with nice soft bodies,big butts and beards.I like shy gyus  I am a terrible optimist most of the time I walk charged with positive energy and I love sharing it with word.
> 
> About my body, hmm Im 5'4 and about 140 lbs so Im quite
> chubby but Im on a diet :d
> ...




wow welcome and you are extremely pretty.:wubu:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 13, 2010)

If you're an FFA who is trying to diet, the best and easiest plan is to date a BHM who eats everything in sight. The right BHM will remove all your dietary temptations, and probably clear out your refrigerator and pantry too! Forget about every getting seconds on anything!


----------



## Anjula (Dec 13, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> If you're an FFA who is trying to diet, the best and easiest plan is to date a BHM who eats everything in sight. The right BHM will remove all your dietary temptations, and probably clear out your refrigerator and pantry too! Forget about every getting seconds on anything!



good point,but in Poland it is almost impossible to date BHM with huge appetite :d


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

Anjula said:


> About my body, hmm Im 5'4 and about 140 lbs so Im quite
> chubby but Im on a diet :d




Chubby? No, you're curvy. Curvy is good! Studies say the most attractive BMI for women is ~21. and that's _outside_ of dims.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww... to bad for y'all... cuz she is all mine<3


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 14, 2010)

I use to think it was worth something. But its all fucking bullshit. Yall can have that shit back


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I use to think it was worth something. But its all fucking bullshit. Yall can have that shit back



shortest relationship evar!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> shortest relationship evar!




LMAO i know!:blink:


----------



## BigWarmMan (Dec 31, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Thank u guys so much! Ure very sweet and nice !!
> Btw I'm not photogenic, believe me :happy:



Pictures don't lie, darlin'. You're a fox! I think you'll just have to reconcile yourself to being admired and adored.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 31, 2010)

BigWarmMan said:


> Pictures don't lie, darlin'. You're a fox! I think you'll just have to reconcile yourself to being admired and adored.



haha,in that case, thank you


----------



## MasterShake (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, if you're "chubby" by Polish standards I'd hate to see what counts as "thin". You are definitely a babe, and I humbly ask you leave undeserving Europe behind for Americaland where you can be properly worshipped! :bow:


----------



## Anjula (Jan 1, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Yeah, if you're "chubby" by Polish standards I'd hate to see what counts as "thin". You are definitely a babe, and I humbly ask you leave undeserving Europe behind for Americaland where you can be properly worshipped! :bow:




I will do it one day!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 1, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> ....undeserving Europe....



Hey! We're not all bad!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Hey! We're not all bad!



it's YOU people especially.


----------



## grayfox63 (Jan 1, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Welcome to DIMS:blush:



You look great,and Glad to have you aboard,I am new too


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I will do it one day!



Please include Kansas City on any future travel plans!


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 10, 2011)

So I totally love Poland, been there twice. But it seems to be a horrible place to be an FFA. Everyone there was skinny. Everyone. To the point that someone who was maybe 20 to 30 pounds overweight would stand out like a sore thumb. How do you cope Anjula?


----------



## Anjula (Jan 10, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> So I totally love Poland, been there twice. But it seems to be a horrible place to be an FFA. Everyone there was skinny. Everyone. To the point that someone who was maybe 20 to 30 pounds overweight would stand out like a sore thumb. How do you cope Anjula?



well I don't.It's driving me crazy,seriously -_-


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 10, 2011)

I have always wanted to go to Poland. I have friends who have been Warsaw and said it was one of the best places they had been to. Definitely on the list of places I will visit in the next couple of years.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 10, 2011)

deanbpm said:


> I have always wanted to go to Poland. I have friends who have been Warsaw and said it was one of the best places they had been to. Definitely on the list of places I will visit in the next couple of years.



Warsaw? sorry I have no idea why,Warsaw sucks and its not only my oppinion.
Cracov,Gdansk,Lublin-awesome places,Warsow-noooo.

But still,if you will come to Poland ,let me know


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 10, 2011)

If I could go tomorrow I would :bounce:

Just reading up on Cracov right now. Sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 10, 2011)

deanbpm said:


> If I could go tomorrow I would :bounce:
> 
> Just reading up on Cracov right now. Sounds like my kinda place.



Cracov is lovely place! :wubu:


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> Warsaw? sorry I have no idea why,Warsaw sucks and its not only my oppinion.
> Cracov,Gdansk,Lublin-awesome places,Warsow-noooo.
> 
> But still,if you will come to Poland ,let me know



A small town called Torun in central Poland is amazing too. Spent about 5 weeks there.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 10, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> A small town called Torun in central Poland is amazing too. Spent about 5 weeks there.



I live about two hours from Torun


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I live about two hours from Torun



Yes, I have been to Gydnia. Beautiful town. I must say, I thought Warsaw was cool too though. Maybe just because we have nothing like that in America.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 12, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Yes, I have been to Gydnia. Beautiful town. I must say, I thought Warsaw was cool too though. Maybe just because we have nothing like that in America.




wow. I'm impressed,hahaha


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> If you're an FFA who is trying to diet, the best and easiest plan is to date a BHM who eats everything in sight. The right BHM will remove all your dietary temptations, and probably clear out your refrigerator and pantry too! Forget about every getting seconds on anything!



Beat ya to the pantry, love!:eat1:


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, Its nice to see ya here! I must say, that if you didn't lose any weight, You'd be fine! You're Gorgeous!!!:wubu:


----------



## Anjula (Jan 21, 2011)

BigIzzy said:


> Well, Its nice to see ya here! I must say, that if you didn't lose any weight, You'd be fine! You're Gorgeous!!!:wubu:



haha,thanks.youre funny


----------



## Paquito (Jan 21, 2011)

I _think_ she gets it, Izzy.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 22, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I _think_ she gets it, Izzy.



I don't know maybe if 15 more guys say it 30 more times. I'll start....


----------



## Anjula (Oct 19, 2011)

After reading it all I realized that I was rude and unplesant and I didnt even answer most of 
Your questions not to mention I hardly thanked you for complements and kind words. Darn I dont like myself now. Sorry guys, I love you all, it was definitely the warmest welcome Ive ever got :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread sucks!


----------



## Anjula (Oct 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This thread sucks!



palant :**


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 19, 2011)

If you didn't lose any wei... oh wait nevermind =\ it's been said. *L* I guess there's nothing wrong with necroposting your own thread! Especially when it brings up more pictures! Wooo... 

And Hozay, YOU suck! :smitten:


----------



## Anjula (Oct 19, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> If you didn't lose any wei... oh wait nevermind =\ it's been said. *L* I guess there's nothing wrong with necroposting your own thread! Especially when it brings up more pictures! Wooo...
> 
> And Hozay, YOU suck! :smitten:



I guess... this is my own thread I can do whatever I want with it!







and I lost 10! damn I rock lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This thread sucks!



g&#322;upi polka. You know I'm kidding.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> g&#322;upi polka. You know I'm kidding.



Of course I know. You love me


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 20, 2011)

Whorezay loves everybody


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Whorezay loves everybody



Fact . . . .


----------



## Anjula (Oct 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fact . . . .




I told you so


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I told you so



Palant!  I like that almost as much as g&#322;upi.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Palant!  I like that almost as much as g&#322;upi.



Glupi meksykanin!


----------



## Bighairyman (Nov 10, 2011)

I am in love. I just wanna cuddle you up and not let go. :wubu:



Anjula said:


> Hey everybody!Im new here so I decided that it would be nice to introduce myself.I love meeting new peopleand expand my horizons also Im quite good cooker and volleyball player.I like sports and fashion.When it comes to music I dont have fav kind of ,but mostly Im listening to reggae music,rock 'n' roll,old rocks bands and nice chillin tracks.Im a dancehall dancer and I can say that Im good at it  I love men with nice soft bodies,big butts and beards.I like shy gyus  I am a terrible optimist most of the time I walk charged with positive energy and I love sharing it with word.
> 
> About my body, hmm Im 5'4 and about 140 lbs so Im quite
> chubby but Im on a diet :d
> ...


----------



## Anjula (Nov 10, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I am in love. I just wanna cuddle you up and not let go. :wubu:



I hate this sec pic. I should do an update... of course, THANKS


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I hate this sec pic. I should do an update... of course, THANKS



HAHAHAHA!! The guys says he's in love and you comment on the picture. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 10, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA!! The guys says he's in love and you comment on the picture.
> 
> Hilarious.




oh you're right...

sorry bighairyman, I'm in love with Jose :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> oh you're right...
> 
> sorry bighairyman, I'm in love with Jose :wubu:



step off bitch, that's MY man!!!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> step off bitch, that's MY man!!!



lolololol

Keep thinking that, bitch.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmm wow....maybe I'm just super uptight tonight.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 10, 2011)

All you bitches need to step back, Jose is mine.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 11, 2011)

Anjula said:


> oh you're right...
> 
> sorry bighairyman, I'm in love with Jose :wubu:





Paquito said:


> lolololol
> 
> Keep thinking that, bitch.





Lil BigginZ said:


> All you bitches need to step back, Jose is mine.



there's only one way to resolve this, naked west side story dance fight!

or i suppose we could just cut him in to peices... i call his ass! no, his face! NO! his armpits... :happy:


----------



## Anjula (Nov 11, 2011)

as I said, Jose is mine, end of discussion


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, you poor misguided fools....we all know who Hozay belongs to. Try as you might, but you'll never steal him away from me.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 12, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh, you poor misguided fools....we all know who Hozay belongs to. Try as you might, but you'll never steal him away from me.



hahahahaha, dreamer


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish people would fight over me


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 12, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I wish people would fight over me



no one fights over me either. we just take our loneliness with a dash a dignity, josh...


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 12, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I wish people would fight over me





FishCharming said:


> no one fights over me either. we just take our loneliness with a dash a dignity, josh...



Ummm no....you all belong to me....muahahahaha


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 19, 2011)

Oooh! Dancing and dancehall. Very nice! 

Mama, you are fooooooiiiiiine! And, it looks like you've got a nice bit of junk to work with too. That's perfect for dancing. Overall, very pretty!


----------



## Zowie (Nov 19, 2011)

Guys. She's been here a YEAR.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 19, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Guys. She's been here a YEAR.



That's, like, a whole orbit around the sun!


----------



## spacce (Nov 19, 2011)

i've only been here a month, or so.. she's new to me


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Guys. She's been here a YEAR.



So have I... Divert yo attention to me now


----------



## Zowie (Nov 26, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> So have I... Divert yo attention to me now



Yeah, but you're the best. I don't want to be too clingy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Guys. She's been here a YEAR.





No shit.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Yeah, but you're the best. I don't want to be too clingy.



AWWW!!! How Zowmantic (@[email protected]) If we were to ever have a hookah session, I would TOTALLY let you take the first rip.


----------

